# What glass is your drink in?



## Jelvis (Mar 31, 2019)

Are there any Breweriana collectors out there? Or at least collectors of old advertising?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

No, but that's some pretty cool stuff. I moved this into the "outdoor living and other hobbies section" for some more views.


----------



## Jelvis (Mar 31, 2019)

Nothing says refreshment quite like a hard boiled egg and an ice cold glass of Schlitz...


----------



## Jelvis (Mar 31, 2019)

You have to like the ad slogan on this sign, to me it was submitted at 4:55 on the Friday before a holiday weekend...


----------



## Jelvis (Mar 31, 2019)

A little Red, White & Blue for the fourth...


----------



## Jelvis (Mar 31, 2019)

Budweiser sign from the 1960's...


----------



## Jelvis (Mar 31, 2019)

Older Stroh's sign...


----------

